# P.paradoxa enclosure temperature?



## Bizzy (Oct 25, 2021)

Is it advisable to share the P. Paradoxa enclosure temperature with the C.Gemmatus? Or, Should they be kept at different Temps?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 25, 2021)

That's fine


----------

